# Delaware lake



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

anyone fishing there


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

It came up 6 feet with the rain and melt we had last week. It muddied up. Can't imagine all the current running through it when they dropped it back to winter pool did the ice much good either.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

A ot of water moves though there daily


----------



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

Fished there Sunday from bank on north end close to the old bridge embankment. Caught 3 small cats about 2 or 3 lbs each nice eater size... Also missed a few and there was tons of shad so the cats might have been having a feast and not very hungry lol


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Any body catch a saugeye here jw seen some stocking reports


----------



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

Havent seen a saugeye in Delaware in about 5 or 6 years. Last I knew they stopped stocking them there. I could be wrong.....


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

The stocked 80,000 of them for like ten years in a row really that’s crazy


----------



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

ya i remember back in the 90s slaying them below the damn in the winter. But havent fished for them in 5 or 6 yrs. not sure if they still stock them in there or not. Im mainly target cats now...


----------



## slimefishing (May 6, 2015)

Crappie fishing will be great


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

no saugeyes stocked for many years at Delaware. we have been putting in there ear every year to put low numbers back in to bring the below dam fishery back.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> no saugeyes stocked for many years at Delaware. we have been putting in there ear every year to put low numbers back in to bring the below dam fishery back.


Ya just think if they quit stocking deer creek because of lost fish... there would be a lot of mad bank/winter time fisherman. 
Plus it makes everything better downstream. Look at the sciota when they where heavily stocking all three osheay,griggs,and deleware. The sciota greatly benefited from the deleware stockings.....
Shoot look whats going on at the glsm spillway right now. The last month there has been multiple 7/8lb+ walleye an saugeye caught. From previous dis-continued stockings....


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Ya I don’t care what anyone said I saw so many 30” fish out of Delaware spill it was shocking. That place kicked deer creeks butt. I also think with the amount of cover and lack of predators relative to other lakes fry stocking would work at Delaware. Maybe some day


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jray said:


> Ya I don’t care what anyone said I saw so many 30” fish out of Delaware spill it was shocking. That place kicked deer creeks butt. I also think with the amount of cover and lack of predators relative to other lakes fry stocking would work at Delaware. Maybe some day


I was still a bit green at the saugeye game when the deleware/olentangy bite was poppin. Only made it down there one or two times,an didnt know where to even start back then in a spillway... 
Lol all i knew then was flat-lineing wally divers along smothers road at hoover and minnows at suckeye lake when it came to saugeye. But was lucky enough to be getting my lake erie walleye on with my uncle back then.


----------



## CatBait (May 29, 2016)

The spillway below Delaware was a killer place in the winter to get nice saugeye in the 90s... When the water was high and above the rocks just cast out by the big tree and let it set in the eddie twich a few times and slow retrieve and you could nail one every time

Gawd that was fun !!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Walked the spillway yesterday. Was raining good so I didnt stay long. But there were hundreds of dead 3" shad laying 10' up the rocks. Guessed they had it open when the shad died off and flushed them through the dam.


----------

